# Meat!



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

Hiya everyone!

Im starting an article on Meat, yes of course as a source of protien but also the other positives or negatives that it may give a person, going from the background history of both common and rare meats, nutritiotnal values against other meats, popularity of them, the scope of what vitamins/minerals they give a human being and to what them vitamins/minerals are good for.

Futhermore, I will look into diseases, medical reasons as to why certain people cant have certain meats or to the meats that would benefit a person more with either slow metabolism, irregular blood sugar levels and so forth.

I wont bore you into all the details as I want to keep a little back, so that when my article is finished it becomes interesting to everyone.

What I'm asking you as forum members is to please post the sources of meat you use in your diets, how much you have and the reasons why 'YOU' believe its beneficial to you, not what others have told you, but your own understanding. I want this information so that I can combine it in my article, as a little survey as to what percentage have what and common reasons.

Thankyou guys and girlies! I look forward to hearing from some of you

:rockon: :grouphug:


----------



## Shambo (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm eating alot of turkey just now asni believe it is very lean and also high in protein. Also it is a bit cheaper than other meats.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Turkey is a good choice.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm a big fan of horse myself...or so it would seem!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nay!!!!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

beef for me its got the lot and taste great to should be your 1st choice meat-your are what you eat and i aint no chicken ha,wish they did a breafast beef cereal..


----------



## Shambo (Mar 13, 2013)

Can't beat a good horse burger like #boke


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Horse burgers are good tried them in france very rich lean meat.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I hear tesco do a nice 28% horse 72% beef burger

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Shambo (Mar 13, 2013)

i read that this morning wasnt suprised really


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I tend to stick to Chicken, Turkey and White Fish as my predominant meat based protein sources. (Have Eggs too but I dont class that in the "meat" catagory)

Every week I always ensure to add a few servings of an Oily fish such as Salmon or Makeral for the EFA's (DHA & EPA) and a Beef meal for the essential minerals that are present, plus its a source of organic creatine....and it tastes quite nice too!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I eat chicken, superlean mince beef and occasionally turkey.

Remainder of protein is from fish, eggs and whey.

During cheats or recently on holiday I did consume lamb and pork, which was lovely but avoided deep fried preparations that would be just too fatty and disgusting!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Try to eat red meat everyday at the moment, off season!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mainly chicken, some mince occasionally and a steak when l get a bargain.

Have a cheat session on Sunday so usually have a sunday dinner for the wifes sake.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I have chicken and mackerel everyday for my 3 work meals for protein and fats, dinner at home could be mince, chicken, salmon, pork, beef. I like my meats so I like a variation.


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

Lol Dorsey

I eat all meats as much as i can in fact I seem to eat a lot of venison as I have an endless supply of it

Venison is very lean, taste fantastic and for me it cost about £1 per entire deer (but some effort!!!)

View attachment 5011


----------



## Shambo (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice rifle haha


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

just one of those haunches (hind leg) can feed 6 adults easily


----------



## Marck (Sep 22, 2012)

Well!!I read out all the reviews about the meat.According to me that meat is the best source

to get the energy and proteins.Most of the people like the meat for build the muscles and keep

fitness of the body.So i like the meat for get the energy...


----------



## Audriulis (Oct 8, 2012)

I always try to eat different meats during a week, I have chicken every day, fatty fish at least twice a week and two big beef stakes, heard good things about horse and ostrich meat but its a bit hard to get it here


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

Thankyou to all so far that have replied with good answers to put towards the article, and im glad adriulis that you mentioned ostrich as ive found alot of interesting facts on ostrich and emu etc, which im hoping in my article people will find a good read! And come on guys enough of the horse joke! and may i add seeing dead deer first thing in the morning isnt overally pleasent lol! x


----------



## shakee (Jan 22, 2013)

Duck fillets are pretty damn good, turkey, chicken, steak.....how anyone can be a veggie i'll never know!


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

Shakee when I first started competing I was a vegetarian... then I pushed myself towards white fish and tuna the more I got into it.. but that was all I would have.. its only been since february last year that I started to eat meat! I must admit though dieting I found much harder being a vegetarian as I felt it was harder to get the full amount of protien that I needed without there being a high carb/fat content.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I only tend to eat chicken and turkey mainly these days, while I often include portions of oily fish in my diet. I try to limit my red meat consumption the saturated fat content is quite high and actually red meat is quite bad for you. So I'd encourage anyone to try and keep their portions down to about 2 per week. I'll leave it to Farah though to tell us all why its bad for us. As a vegetarian, hopefully you can avoid bias in either direction.


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

if u read mr chappell i said IM NO LONGER A VEGETARIAN you silly sasuage.. hense why im doing an article on meat... come on mr?? u half asleep lol?


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

I had to reduce my meat consumption to minimum, cholesterol levels went to high, too much beef and chicken is a no no for me atm.

I'm eating a bit of turkey and fish and a lot more veg, always thought that I was eating healthy, but after checking my bloods got me thinking why it was not spot on, reason to much meat. Maybe it's just me but i do feel much better without a cow in my stomach


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I eat turkey, chicken and cod mainly but I have salmon once a week and red meat once a week- a huge steak! Interesting to hear that red meat is bad for you Andrew; I look forward to hearing why also! For a refeed I do love duck occasionally. Aaron eats zebra, goat, ostrich and kangaroo- and he eats a lot of prawns and mussels too. I have a complete prawn phobia so they're not allowed to be kept in the fridge where I can see them!!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

A prawn phobia hehe have you seen the movie district 9??

Sorry Farah, former vegetarian.

Glod try to increase your fibre and fruit and veg intake, plant sterols will also help you lower your LDL cholesterol.


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

AChappell said:


> I try to limit my red meat consumption the saturated fat content is quite high and actually red meat is quite bad for you. So I'd encourage anyone to try and keep their portions down to about 2 per week.


Do you have any links to prove this ?


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

AChappell said:


> A prawn phobia hehe have you seen the movie district 9??
> 
> Sorry Farah, former vegetarian.
> 
> Glod try to increase your fibre and fruit and veg intake, plant sterols will also help you lower your LDL cholesterol.


Ewww don't even begin to tell me about creepy prawn movies! You'll find me a shivering nervous wreck someplace in 6 months time!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I virtually gave up eating red meat last year, but re-introduced it twice a week in order to get creatine and iron from it.

Otherwise it's chicken most days, and I have tuna 4 days a week, but still supplement with a cod liver oil, and a fish oil every day


----------



## kezza100 (Feb 2, 2013)

depends on wot you like and weather your dieting or not, fish less fat.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

P2000vxim said:


> Do you have any links to prove this ?


You could always just read the daily mail, they like to publish stories like this every couple of months. Farah is going to tell us all about this so I won't steal her thunder, briefly though there's several large cohorts that have shown higher incidences of colon cancer in people who habitually consume high amounts of red meat. There's tons of evidence out there on this, so you won't have to look very far if you want a link.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

AChappell said:


> You could always just read the daily mail, they like to publish stories like this every couple of months. Farah is going to tell us all about this so I won't steal her thunder, briefly though there's several large cohorts that have shown higher incidences of colon cancer in people who habitually consume high amounts of red meat. There's tons of evidence out there on this, so you won't have to look very far if you want a link.


I've heard and seen the same stories however I did wonder if the sort of diet a person who eats high amounts of red meat, could be lacking in fresh veg and other sources of fibre.

What about Herdwick lamb?I hear it's very lean, local delicacy around here!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

There's actual biological link from the compounds present in red meat. low amounts of veg are a confounder though.


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

this is very interesting glod, thankyou


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

well my article is very much nearly finished and I must say im rather excited.. you'd be surprised what ive learnt and what I now know


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

lancashirerose said:


> I've heard and seen the same stories however I did wonder if the sort of diet a person who eats high amounts of red meat, could be lacking in fresh veg and other sources of fibre.


I'm wondering about the quality of the "Red Meat" that your average Daily mail (that well know, peer reviewed scientific journal! :lol: ) actually eats too. McDonalds most likely? or maybe "greasy spoon" cafe!?

I'd like to see an article where they use a high quality source of red meat, more in line with what your average athlete might consume.

Also, what is their definition of "high ammounts" of red meat?

There are people at work that eat McD's/Greasy spoon type foods almost daily, which I would guess amounts to about 2lb per week. (of low qulaity meat)

Where as I would have typically 200g per 2 to 3 days per week (1 - 1.5 lb) but this isn't regular and its a higher quality meat (at least I hope it is or my butcher has a lot to answer for! :lol: )

Sounds to me like the usual "everything will give you cancer" type scaremongering. ( Not that I'm a cynical bugger or owt  )

It still comes down to the same thing that too much of anything can be bad for you, but if you exercise a bit of intelligence and have a varied diet, then you'll be fine.

Lifes a lottery at the best of time {Apparently we get some type of cancer approx 70 times a day, but our immune system successfully neutralises them... not sure how true that is!? }


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Neil R said:


> I'm wondering about the quality of the "Red Meat" that your average Daily mail (that well know, peer reviewed scientific journal! :lol: ) actually eats too. McDonalds most likely? or maybe "greasy spoon" cafe!?
> 
> I'd like to see an article where they use a high quality source of red meat, more in line with what your average athlete might consume.
> 
> ...


Slagging off the Daily Mail aside, the data is published in many scientific journals, while bargin basement poor quality burgers and poor cuts of feed lot beef will no doubt have high amounts of carcinogenic compounds compared to free range grass reared animals, the carcinogenic metabolites are still present in levels high enough to lead to disease in these animals. The consumption of red meat 200g 3 times per week would probably put you in one of the upper quartiles for consumption where risk is higher than the lower quartiles despite the better quality. Counter intuitively poorer quality meat made with filler with a lower total meat % might actually contain less carcinogenic compounds ubiquitous to red meat.

70% of cancers can be controlled by diet and lifestyle, where by your risk is increases if you over or under consume particular food groups, smoke, drink far too much or if you follow a sedentary lifestyle and suffer from obesity. Just because you do these things or fall into one of these groups doesn't mean you will get an illness but odds increase, especially as you age. It's a lottery as you say but you'd rather be in a situation where the odds are 10 million to 1 compared to 1 million to 1.

Your right enough in your assumption immune cells do neutralise uncontrolled cell growth regularly however it's when this process fails we develop cancer.


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

The CORRECT Way of Determining Quality:-

Colour is, in fact an indicator of quality. If the meat is a dark red colour instead of a lighter, more "normal" red, that is an indication that the animal, before slaughter, was under a lot of stress. Stress releases adrenalin hormones, which initiate the flight-or-fight response, and causes more blood to be released into the muscles than in other organs, hence the darker red colour. Dark red meat is tougher and stringer than meat from calmer beef cattle. Cattle that are calm and not in a high-stress mode before they are stunned and killed will have a lighter red colour (the more "normal" red), and the meat will be more tender.

Marbling is intramuscular fat found in between the muscle fibers of a cut of beef. The misconception of "the more marbling the better" is false, as a higher grade of beef seems to contribute to more health problems (because of the higher fat content) than leaner beef. Prime cuts of beef have a high level of intramuscular fat, which, on one hand, make cooking, broiling, or roasting them quicker and easier and makes them more tender and juicier, but on the other contains lots of saturated fatty acids and HDL's, not great for a person's health. A more moderately marbled cut of beef is what most consumers like to look for, one which not too much marbling but enough to still retain the tenderness and juiciness of a good slab of steak. Select or Choice is the grade that most supermarkets put on their shelves. Leaner beef from locally raised or naturally-raised beef is even healthier than the grain-fed beef and sold at your local supermarket, and tastes better, especially if you know how to cook it right.

Also, grain-fed animals tend to put on more fat quicker, and have a higher density and more lighter coloured fat than grass-fed animals. Grain-fed beef has a much more milder, more cardboard-like taste to it than the stronger grass-fed beef. Grass-finished animals have a leaner carcass, with not so much intramuscular and extramuscular fat as grain-fed animals. Thier fat is also a yellowish colour, which is not an indicator of poor quality; it's an indicator of the exact opposite. Yellow colour in the fat is simply an indication of what the animal has been fed before slaughter: GRASS. Grass contains carotenoids which makes the colour of the grass and other plant and vegetables the vibrant colours that they are. Livestock that have eaten a forage diet like grass tends to "collect" these carotenoids in their fat, making the fat a yellowish colour. Yellow fat is better quality than white fat: It contains lower saturated fatty acids, and is higher in Omega-3-fatty acids than grain-fed beef is.

See, lack of education and increased misinformation tends to initiate bias as to the "proper" ways of determining meat quality. There is much more to how to determine quality than looking, tasting and chewing it.


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

Thx Farrah, love to learn smth new every day;-)

btw I've been off beef for a month now and feel great, not bloated what so ever. It must be me and my blood type, but meat does not agree with me, hmmm....also I'm lactose intolerant, which makes most protein powders are a no no:-( this sport is not for me but I will keep pushing;-)


----------



## johnd787 (Feb 6, 2013)

I like tuna


----------



## Alston (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey guys,I am agree with your reviews because meat is the best way for get the protein and energy.I know that

meat is the best way for build the body muscles and strength.Most of the people like meat for gain weight.


----------



## littleebo356 (Mar 27, 2013)

were do most of you guys get your meat? online ? butcher? etc, for those in brim i found wing yip to be really good for chicken , 5kg of chicken breast for £19


----------

